# Marathon Magnaplus generator-De-energised?



## CarpAdm (Apr 22, 2015)

I have Marathon Magna plus generator that has sat over two years, most likely longer. I got a new battery for it and started it a few months ago, but didn't put it under load at that time.
A few nights ago, a storm knocked out the power, so I fired up the gennie. But I wasn't getting any juice, so I just gave up and shut down the motor.
The next day I didn't bother firing up the motor, (cuz, it's LOUD) But I DID set out to remove the main breaker and check it for continuity. While unfastening the front conduit box panel, I accidently pulled one of the connectors from the Deltrol 166f 3pdt relay and can't really tell which tab it came from.
In trying to reconnect it I tried each open tab on the relay but now it simply won't start now even! No click, nothing, no matter WHAT tab I've stuck that errant connector to.
(The errant wire is connected to the "run" switch, and the switch just switches to ground.)
I've since learned about 'Residual loss', And am quite certain that is the cause of no power output, But I'd really like to get the prime mover running again before I attempt to 'Flash' the field for the first time in my life.
It's been three days and I've check for other pulled wires or connections to no avail. Plus I pulled and checked the fuse in the AVG and it is good.
My question I guess is.....Even with a fully charged start battery, Is it possible that I've depleted some tricky capacitor or something, thus preventing the relays to do their thing?
AND-Does anyone have a basic wiring diagram source for the 'starting' sequence? I realize they're all pretty much wired by the owner for different types of start-ups, I just need the basics for a manual electric start.
Any help would be VERY appreciated at this point.
thank you-Steve


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

If the wire connects at one end to the run switch it more than likely is a kill wire for the generator try disconnecting it from the relay you have it hooked to and see if it will start. 
It may also be a power wire for the ignition or the starter so you may also want to check those areas for where it hooks up


----------

